# Military Smokers?



## seboke

I see a lot of posts from obviously military-affiliated members to others not so obvious, but subtle, like posting times of 2030 hours instead of 8:30 PM. Just curious how many members are vets, active duty, guard, reserve, etc. 

Where ya been, what ya done? Q-view from a far-away land would be golden!

Ken Sebourn
US Army/Psychological Operations
First Sergeant
Airborne/Jumpmaster
Retire 31 July 2008 (21 Years)
Ft Hood, TX; Ft, Bragg, NC; MacDill AFB, FL
Germany 1988-89; Desert Shield/Storm 1990 & 91; Korea 1993-94; Assured Response (evac of US pers. from Liberia) 1997; Qatar 2002 & 2003; Afghanistan 2002 & 2004, Iraq 2005, 06, & 07; all over the middle east over the years....

Lamb Kebobs, Afghanistan 04


T-Bone Burn, Iraq 2006


T-Bone Burn, Iraq 2006

Hard day at the office, Iraq 2006


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Did a little time in the Navy... on last of stand by years now from Reserves... Active duty deployment on the Truman- CVN-075 spring/summer of 02
Was attached to the Norfolk carriers then moved over to a squadron....

Spent quite some time on a test program with a fine group of Marines... 29 Palms...

Petty Officer 2nd Class


----------



## domn8_ion

USN Aug94 - July00 Medical discharge
Fire Controlman Petty Office Second Class ( If it flies, It dies!)
U.S.S. George Washington (CVN 73)
Man I miss those days. But I've got a family now and wouldn't want to leave them behind while I went underway again. It takes a stronger person than me.


----------



## fatback joe

Air Force 93-96.

Did Satcom in a FACP (Forward Air Control Package)  Had a good time, but don't regret getting out either.


----------



## rivet

Was in the Army 1986-1993. Staff Sergeant. LRSD (abn) 7th Inf Div, and Aco. 4/325 Inf 82nd Abn. Panama Invasion 89 and Desert Shield/Desert Storm 1990-1991.


----------



## Dutch

Joined the Utah Army National Guard 625th Military Police Co. while a Senior in High School in 1975. Was honorably discharged in 1984. 1st enlistment was 6 years and then re-upped for 3 more.  Was a Staff Sgt. when I was dischaged. Although my primary job was a Squad Leader, I also filled a Training NCO postition and was an acting Platoon Sgt. when I got out.


----------



## kratzx4

01/66 - 10/69
Sgt USAF, Member of 8th Air Force.
Ground Crew Cheif B-52's
Clinton Sherman AFB, - Burns Flat Oklahoma
Andersen AFB, - Guam (ARC-LIGHT Misson)
Kadena AFB, - Okinawa
U-Tapao Air Base, - Sattahip Thailand


----------



## abelman

USMC, Captain, 87-91
Desert Shield/Storm and a couple of "less" publicized things.


----------



## k5yac

U.S. Army Infantry (11B1P)
Basic and Airborne school at Ft. Benning, GA - Mar 94 - Jul 94
82nd Airborne Division, B Co. 1/504, Ft. Bragg, NC - Jul 94 - Jan 96
Southern European Task Force (SETAF) C Co 3/325, 1/508, Vicenza, Italy - Jan 96 - Jan 99

Got to spend a good amount of time in Germany (Graf, Hohenfels, Nurnberg, Munich, etc.), due to the fact that we had no training areas in Italy.


----------



## jasandalb

1996-2000 19k Gunner M-1 Abrams 
2/107th Cav Ohio National Guard

2000-2004 95B Military Police
320th MP Unit
Florida Reserves


----------



## placebo

US Army from 86 to 91
782nd Maint. Bn.
82nd Airborne Division
27E Tow/Dragon Missile Technician
Desert Sheild/Storm
SGT E-5


----------



## tmw611

Glad to meet my fellow Vets.

Ted Williams
Electronics Technician First Class (ET-1 SW)
Served US Navy 83 - 93
84-87 USS Towers DDG-9 (deployed Yokosuka Japan) 2 WESTPACS leading up to Gulf War 1.
91-93 USS Nimitz CVN-68 (Bremerton WA)
Various bases for school (Memphis, Nofolk, Chicago, and San Diego).

Had to get out because divorce was emanent and I could not have that. Still married 23 years this month, yeah.


----------



## gooose53

US Army 72-76 (joined not drafted)
Computer Operator 
USAREC
Ft Monroe 
Ft Sheridan (closed)


----------



## roscoe dog

Air Force 76-80  
26th Norad Control Center
Luke AFB
E4


----------



## coyote

drafted from mercant marines 1970 stayed in untill 1975..U.S. Army


----------



## salmonclubber

Huey Simmons
US Navy
1983-1987
NAS Miramar VF-2
U.S.S Ranger CV61
AME3


----------



## michaelm

I think this is a very worthy thread to make my first post in...*

USAF *- separated as Sgt (E4)
1986-1990

'86-'87 - Thule Airbase, Greenland - BMEWS (Ballistic Missile Early Warning System) Surveillance Radar Operator
'87-'90 - Tyndall AFB - Panama City, Fla - SE Sector; Surveillance Radar Operator


----------



## allen

185th FW IANG, March 25 1986-Sept. 6  2006 Construction Equip. Oper.


----------



## kratzx4

Ahhh! Thule Greenland. I always heard that there is a woman behind every tree there, that true?


----------



## newb

It's really nice to see a lot of us vets here.  Guess we all know what good food is instead of the chow hall stuff..

USMC - Infantry - Camp Pendleton 93-95 LCPL - Messed up knee and shoulder so I'm a disabled vet....wanted to be a lifer and would still go back today if they would take me :)

Semper FI and ooohhhrah to you all!


----------



## starsfaninco

USNR 90-94
QM3
Plankowner USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN-72)
USS Spartanburg County (LST-1192)
Desert Shield 


Fun times.  

To the other guys in this list, thanks for your service.


----------



## justsmoke2

US ARMY 1974 to 1979
Ft Ord, Ca 13th Combat Enigneers
Bamberg, Germany  82nd Combat Engineers
  I don't know if I can post this here but over in the tvwbb forums they have a thread where people are sending a Capt care boxes relateing to BBQ'ing.  He has smoker over there and he cooks for his troops.  If you know of any other military person over in Iraq or Afghanistan they will surely add them to there list for BBQ'ing items


----------



## stacks

Missouri Army National Guard 1983-????  D Company 1-135th Attack 
Reconnaissance Batallion AH-64A Apache helicopters.  
I spent the first 18 years working my way up the enlisted chain.  Made SFC (E-7) the day "after" I pinned on Warrant Officer Candidate.  Became a Warrant 151AE in 2001 and should be promoted CW3 next month.  I work as a full time Maintenance and Armament Officer and have been in the maintenance field for 25 years.  
Can't say I've been anywhere outside CONUS.  Volunteered for Desert Storm but never received orders.  Been called up four times for OIF to fill in other deploying units but for one reason or another (unit doesn't deploy, manpower requirements get reduced, etc etc) I stay home - Not complaining but if I have to go LETS GET ON WITH IT ALREADY.
I sincerely thank each and every one of you for your service both past and present.  You all are what made and keeps our country great.


----------



## seboke

We gotta get that Capt signed up here!  Q-view from over the pond is something I was hoping to get a lot more of!  Can you give a link to the tvwbb?


----------



## salazaj

Current Member of the 3rd U.S Infantry Regiment (The Old Guard) in Washington D.C. I serve as a snare drummer with the Old Guard Fife and Drum Corps. Just Bought my Silver Smoker, and did some mods.. I've been cooking on it daily, i can use the practice!! Just tryin to serve up some good Capital Q!!


----------



## desertlites

I grew up a army brat-born in Japan-been bounced around alot-only male in the family that didn't join-somtimes I regret it most times I don't! I thank each and everyone that serves our country-they are a large part of what makes this country the greatest in the world.Thank You all.


----------



## seboke

Hey DL, brats are every bit a part of the military fraternity!  You got to see dad off to way too many places way too many times, just like my wife and kids.


----------



## justsmoke2

Seboke

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/groupee

This forum site is The Virtual Weber Bulletin Board.  You will find the thread under Just Conversation.  Capt Lance Leonard is his name.

CPT Lance Leonard
HHT, 1-33CAV, 3BCT, 101st Airborne (AASLT)
APO AE 09322

I hope this is enough information.


----------



## seboke

Yeah, great link.  I copied the contents of what one guy sent.  Gonna paste it in and comment (IMHO) on the do's and dont's for anyone wanting to send some goodies the the boys.


----------



## seboke

Checked out the link that justsmoke2 provided. Looks like some real good people on that forum also. Below is a copy of what one member posted. I'll comment in red on each item he listed, from my personal experience. If I put a "NO" beside any item, its not because it isn't a good choice or not needed, but we get boxes upon boxes of goodies from schools, churches, scouts, etc. with the basic sundries.. So from a BBQer's perspective, send what counts!!!! But remember, my comments are solely based on my experience and MHO!

_________________________

OK I just mailed 3 of the Bigger Priority Mail Boxes (12"X12"X8") off to Lance. Total weight of the 3 boxes was 58lbs even. Postage came in at $34.30 for the 3. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll try and list all of what I sent.

Hygiene/Personals
8 tubes tooth paste NO
8 sticks deodorant NO
12 tooth brushes NO
4 large bottles baby powder NO NO NO
1 large bottle Gold Bond YES
360 pieces of the dental floss on plastic hand things. Best thing since dental floss!!!

BBQ/Spices, Seasonings
1 can of Old Bay OH Yeah!
Large Bottle Lawry's seasoned salt Oh Yeah!
Sylvia's chicken rub and a salt free rub YES
1 lb bag hickory salt YES
1 bottle texas pete hot sauce YES
1 bottle srircha hot sauce YES
1 bottle woosty sauce YES
1 bottle bacon salt YES (mmmmmm, Bacon!)
1 can of Tony Catch a somebody's seasoned creole salt. YES
1 can of chipotle's in Adobo sauce YES
5 mustards diff varieties YES
2 horesradish sauce YES
1 lb New Mexico dried peppers, 8 oz mild, 8 oz hot. YES
anchos 
habs 
aji amarillo
guajillo
cascabelita
1 bottle head country reg YES
bag each of pecan and red oak wood about 3-4 cooks per bag. OMG! This would have been AWESOME!!!! We were limited to whatever charcoal the PX had or the local lump (good stuff though)

Snacks
100 slim jims YES YES YES
1 summer sausage (fridge after opening) Big sausages aren't real good. Greasy plus overeating equals some inopportune moments of trying to decide if you can safely break a little wind or have a real mess at a really bad time (on patrol? during a convoy?). Refrigeration is not an option to everyone.
1-19" stick of Bridgford Pepperoni, cut in half and re vac sealed (not my fav but it doesn't need to be fridged till after opening) Same comment as sausages
2 lb block of cabot cheddar Smaller sealed blocks for the same fridge reason
box of townhouse crakers YES
CheeseIt can cheese YES
I jar of hot cherry peppers stuffed with provolone and proschutto. This will make brothers-in-arms fight each other!
1 large jar of Blue Diamond Smokehouse Almonds YES
#10 can of Planters Cashews YES
Prob missed something but it's close

*I Sent Box 4 out today, 04/08/08*
1 Gallon jar of sliced jalapenos
1 bottle head country hot and 1 bottle reg.
1 quart of Blues hog reg
2 boxes of crackers
1 can of CHEEZ-IT can cheese
YES to EVERYTHING here


*EDIT: QUESTION FOR LANCE*
Do you want or need hand lotion? Seems a hot dry sandy enviroment would warrant some. NO NO NO. Ms. Wilson's 2nd grade class takes care of this, as well as baby wipes and hand sanitizer. We got gallons of lotions in 4 oz bottles.

_This message has been edited. Last edited by: Bryan S,document.write(''+ myTimeZone('Tue, 08 Apr 2008 13:10:55 GMT-0700', 'April 08, 2008 01:10 PM')+''); April 08, 2008 01:10 PM _


"when i die i'll donate my body to science too see how big my smoke ring is " great quote!!!
Lump it's what i'm cooking over.


----------



## memphisbud

4 Years USMC, still proud.  Once and Always a Marine.

Logistics, Motor Pool, Artillery....

Parris Island, Norfolk, Camp Lejeune, Okinawa, Camp Fuji Ja, and back to Lejeune.

Out in 84, but always in.

Cryptic enough?


----------



## phodog

*75 to 79 jimmy pnut Navy, Proud to have served. Torpedoman forever. Rock On!


----------



## seboke

Bumping the thread...

More military alumni have joined recently.  Got kids in the service (Ken)?  Let's hear about em!!!!


----------



## jazzspot

USAF-Retired: 1977-1998, 21 years of active duty service
Enjoyed my career very much. It gave me the opportunity to have relationships with so many people, cultures, and places in the world.   And definitely steered me in the right direction to improve my life choices which made me mature to be a decent and responsible citizen, man, husband, and father.

  Security Police: 1977-1983
Command and Control: 1983-1998
Assignments:
Grand Forks AFB, ND
RAF Upper Heyford, UK
McChord AFB, WA
RAF Molesworth, UK
Buechel AB, Germany
McGuire AFB, NJ
Balikesir AB, Turkey
McGuire AFB, NJ
And numerous TDYs and deployments throughout my 21 years of service.


----------



## hardluck

Guess I'm The Old Timer, Us Coast Guard 1957 - 1963, Mostly Aids To Navigation & Search & Rescue.  Enjoyed It But Was Glad To Get On With Something Else.


----------



## shellbellc

Marine Corps up!!!
87 - 91
Parris Island, 29 Palms, Okinawa, Korea, Camp Lejeune, 29 Palms, Camp Lejeune, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Camp Lejeune. Served Desert Shield/Storm. Got out in June 91. Primary Marksmanship Instructor, Field Radio Operator, & dit dah ditter...

Had a great time, mostly glad I got out cept' I could've retired by now!

For a great military web site, check out www.togetherweserved.com. I don't think they have army yet. It's a great database though for the ones that are USMC, NAVY, and Air Force. It's a great place to find people you served with, I've found four women I was in boot camp with!


----------



## borderbrewer

USAF
1981 - 1985
Flight Simulator Spe******t - F111A
366th Component Repair Squadron/366th TFW
Mountain Home AFB, Idaho

Those were good times...


----------



## dingle

A big thank you to all the special people in our armed forces, past and present!!


----------



## bbqgoddess

Seboke you said you were gonna do it and ya did!

I can not tell you how cool those pix from you first post were...I am in California, I am almost done...one of the things that keeps me going is my love of sports..I used to love Baseball (As much but it has changed...a lot)..As I do love My NASCAR and my hockey...In hockey we honor both the U.S.A & Candian Flags..If you are a true hockey fan you can sing the Canadian National Anthem..while you are at a game....I live day by day with people taking advantage of the civil liberties that some one else has fought and died for...and  (Thank GOD) during racing season I see a tribute to our armed services every Sunday....
Please lets pot some more tributes to the men and women far from home, doing what makes them feel a little closer to home..perhaps showing someone from such a less fortunate place something new...even if it is just a new way too cook bbq...
Seboke You are my hero...
THANK YOU!!!

TEXAS HUNTER,
I HOPE TO SEE KENNY'S PIX HERE SOON...

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!


----------



## grillin_all_day

USAF 2000-current
Command and Control (Command Post Controller)
SSgt (E-5)
Assignments include:
Holloman AFB, NM (200-2004)
Osan AB, Republic of Korea (2004-2005)
Cannon AFB, NM (2005-2007)
Wright-Patterson AFB, OH (2007-current)

I was also deployed to Al Jaber AB, Kuwait from Nov. 2002 - May 2003 and had the distinct pleasure of serving my country during Operation Iraqi Freedom.  What originally turned out to be a 90 day deployment, turned into 183!

I love every minute of it and wouldn't trade it for anything! I definately have the best job in the world!


----------



## jazzspot

Hey grillin!!  Just a shout-out from a retired 1C3X0 to a present 1C3X0!!
All the best to you and your future CP assignments/TDYs.


----------



## grillin_all_day

Nice to see another 1C3! we're definately a rare breed. hope to stay in touch w/ you though!


----------



## doctor phreak

just wanted to chime in and say thank you to all who has served or is still serving in our great armed forces ....god bless you all and stay safe....again i thank you for your dedication and keeping my family safe......


----------



## bman44

US Air Force from 1981 until 2001
Ammo troop
Loring AFB, ME
Nellis AFB, NV
Bitburg AB, Germany
Holloman AFB, NM
Murted AB, Turkey
Ellsworth AFB, SD
Langley AFB, VA
Operation Desert Shield/Desert Storm(PSAB)
Retired SMSgt


----------



## grillin_all_day

when were you stationed at holloman bman? i was there from 2000-2004, but i'm sure you were out of there by then juding by your assignment list.


----------



## bman44

grillin_all_day
I was station at Holloman Jan 1990 to Nov 1991. Was TDY out of there a lot, roughly 14 months. I did spend Christmas there in 2003.


----------



## grillin_all_day

i was at work in the command post there in 2003. that's the one thing i hate about being the military, being away from your family on holidays. i still wouldn't trade jobs for anything in the world though!


----------



## bamafan

Was in from 1981 to 2001 USAF!!!! Was at Ellsworth, Offtut, and Eglin. Went to Egpyt for a while That blew and to Enduring Freedom for Kosovlo. That blew. Retired @ Eglin. I'm from Bama so it was good. Close to home but far enough away that the inlaws can't drop in un-annouced.


----------



## dmack

I served for 3 years with the 1/26th Inf Battalion, 1st Infantry Division. My years of service were from 1977-1980. I served my time in Germany. I worked as a mechanic in this mechanized infantry unit. I only worked as a mechanic for a year following my ets. I went to Iowa State University and got my teaching degree and have now taught for 23 years.

dmack


----------



## grillin_all_day

what grade level do you teach dmack? my wife got her degree in childhood ed. and is a certified teacher in NM, but with daycare prices so high, she's a stay-at-home mom for now.


----------



## seboke

Just bumpin' this thead for new members who may not have seen it!


----------



## abelman

Good thinking, can't believe this is 6 pages already. I guess us all of us old military types figured out how bad the chow was and got to smoking some good stuff!

Case in point, we got hot chow once a week for awhile. It was camel meat and rice. I finally just settled for my MRE's as they were better.


----------



## seboke

I really think I ate a lot of camel, but didn't really care after a good fistful of months of MREs!


----------



## cowgirl

Awesome thread!!

Hat's off to all of you, I appreciate all you have done and are doing for me.


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl

Oh yea it would! 



US Army
1982 - 85
95B Military Police
549th MP CO (STRAF)
Fort Gulick/Fort Davis, Panama

Did a year or two Reserve time at the MP CO in St Pete when I got out.


----------



## tf bbq

Enlisted Nov 91
1137th MP CO Kennet, MO
Arkansas State ROTC
QMOBC, Ft Lee
108th ADA BDE(Airborne), Ft Polk
142 CSB, Ft Polk
546th Mt Co, Ft Polk
Multi-National Forces and Observers, Sinai, Egypt
Combined Arm Support Command ISD, Ft Lee.
431st Civil Affairs Co, Camp Robinson
3/379/800/80 TASS Ft Leonard Wood and Ft Polk


----------



## crusty ol salt

Navy for 20 good years
USS Gato SSN-615
USS Richard E Byrd DDG-23
USS Holland AS-32
Naval Station Roosevelt Roads
USS Theodore Roosevelt CVN-71
Naval School of Cryogenics
USS George Washington CVN-73

came to norfolk virginia in 82 and been here ever since


----------



## sheepdog

Joined Oregon National Guard in 97.  Moved to CT in 98 and transfered to the Guard there as a crane operator.  Reclassed to Infantry in 01 to go to Bosnia.  Mobed in 03 for Iraq but our mission got scraped.  Did some home land security up at FT Drum for 8 months.  Afghanistan 06-07.  Have 11 years as of yesturday in the Guard.  About 5 years active time and I am on full time orders as of now.  4 years left on my current enlistment.  I love being a part of it and the life experience and opportunities have been great.  Close my eyes and think of smoked ribs while munching on MREs.


----------



## travcoman45

Seboke, ya asked fer em so here he be:












That's my oldest son leanin on his cannon (on the left), The 518th Gun Truck Company tore all over Iraq protectin convoys an raisin you know what with the insurgents. The 518 was a group a fellers who were volunter volunter's. There motto "We'll Make You Famous!" He's home fer know but scheduled ta go back again in Nov 09.


----------



## keith54

Usmc 1970-73


----------



## firebaugh

US Navy 92-98
ET2(SW)
3 yrs USS Bainbridge CGN-25 Decom Crew Plankowner
2 yrs White House Communications Agency


----------



## wil

USMC 71-82

Thanks to all who have, and those still, serving our country.

Once a Marine Always a Marine.

Past 26 years helping maintain an electronics system used to train Marines and other US military pilots.


----------



## carnuba

the closest i got to serving was my hand on the 
navy recruirts (that don't look right,oh well)
door knob. i decided to marry my sweetie instead.
my son picked up my slack, usaf, travis afb 

ladies ang gents, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE

LUV Y'ALL

       lem


----------



## navyjeremy

Obviously you can see from my screen name that I am in the Navy.  1994-2014 (will put me at 20 years).

First joined as a pecker checker, Hospital Corpsman for those not in the know, went all over the place for the 8 years I was a HM Okinawa, while there I went to Korea twice, from there I went to Camp Lejeune...while there I went to Turkey, Guatemala, Canada, Ireland, Ukraine, Spain, Greece, Italy, and I am sure there are other places that I am leaving out.  From Lejeune I went to NAS Jacksonville.

Cross rated to Master-at-Arms and then went to Diego Garcia, Japan and now HELL aka Kings Bay, Georgia.  Leave here in February, Thank God, to go to Naples, Italy.


----------



## starsfaninco

From a former Anchor clanker, thanks for your service and I think you'll like Naples :)


----------



## lostcause

Mike Smith
USAF 2000 to Present
Currently an E-5 (SSgt) in the Metals Technology Shop (Machining and Welding)

Assignments include:
McConnell AFB Kansas
Dyess AFB Texas (Currently)

At the moment I am overseas in support of OIF/OEF and while I had thought of an offset, plans have changed and I am building a UDS for the shop.

Cool to see all of the support for military troops from that other link. Hope to get to know you all.

Mike


----------



## starsfaninco

Mike,
I grew up in Sweetwater!  You're right in the heart of Mesquite country.  There are a couple of decent good ol' boy cookin contests that take place around that area.  1) is the Rattlesnake Roundup in March, and 2)  Stephenville usually has a couple every summer.  Not saying you need to compete, but just for some really good chow, it can't be beat.  Dyess has a special place in my heart, as it employed two of my uncles (in support roles) for many years.  People that are stationed there should get hazardous duty pay though, it's so hot :)

Oh, in addition, thanks for your service.  IMO, those who serve in today's military do so in very unpopular times, somewhat like the Vietnam era service members (although there isn't the outright hatred shown).  

EDIT:  Missed the part where you're serving overseas at the moment.  Godspeed and take care of yourself!

KE


----------



## deltadude

USN -1969 - 1974

To all those currently serving our country, thank you so much.

To all those who have served our country, we have not forgotten,  thank you once again.

To the mothers and fathers who's son or daughter paid the ultimate price in serving our country, we are forever in your debt, thank you.




.                            .
11/70  to   6/71
02/72  to 11/72


----------



## sl2w0

USAF Ammo 1996-2000

Eglin AFB, FL
Incirlik AB, Turkey

Currently an Army civilian employee at Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD.

IYAAYAS


----------



## talleymonster

I always toyed with the idea of going into the military in high school, namely the Navy.  I smoked the ASVAB test, and my recruiter took me to take the NUKE test, which I also passed - which opened a lot of doors for me.  When I went to MEPS I was told to lose some weight and come back in a few months.  I was bummed.  When I got back home I didn't pursue it any further.  Looking back I have mixed feelings about it.  Had I gone, things could be completely different for me now.  Things may not have worked out with my wife and in turn I wouldn't be a father.  Fatherhood has been the best part of my life....I wouldn't trade that for anything.  
But after 9-11 I really wanted to go....but by the time I got around to talking to the recruiter again I had dropped out of high school and put on about 60lbs and no longer met the requirements.

So I took an apprenticeship in the Carpenter's Union in Las Vegas and I have never looked back.

Still.....there are times when I wish I was in the service.


Anyways....
*SEBOKE*, those are great pictures!  You guys are thousands of miles away from home, yet you are still able to unwind and hang out and do some good old BBQ.


What are you going to do when you retire in a few weeks?


----------



## vince

82nd Airborne 2-508th Headquarter Company, 70-72


----------



## beebeque

I'm 43 years old and I did not serve. But I want to say to those of you who did, God bless you & your families for your sacrifice and your service. 

I have 2 young boys, and you can be sure I'll teach them the gratitude & respect that I have for U.S. servicemen & women. 

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you all !!!


----------



## seboke

Thanks t-m!!  I actually have landed a job starting on 7 July doing pretty much the same thing I did in my last assignment, just wearing different clothes, getting a better paycheck, and letting my hair grow!


----------



## oldairforceguy

USAF - retired (1968 - 1988) - 20 years, two weeks, one day and six hours (but who counted!) Had three 7-levels in those years (Liquid Oxygen Production, P.O.L, and then the last half of my time in Public Affairs.) I still remember my first day of basic training at Lackland AFB, Texas, -- Drill Instructor TSgt. Denton, if you're out there, God bless you! Here is something I want to share with everyone (that us military folks have learned, felt and survived.) Three phrases that will mold who you become for the rest of your life:
1. Fear (understand everyone will deal with it somewhere along the line)
2. Fear Less ( What happens as you grow and test yourself, or are tested by someone or something else)
3. Fearless (what you become because you were not afraid to conquer your fears)

My first day of active duty, Jan. 16, 1968, was also the first day of the Tet Offensive in South Vietnam -- and my mom was scared (you know what). She had lost a brother in France during WW II (three Purple Hearts in as many days in the Ardennes Forest trying to take Metz back before he was killed.) She thought I would end up the same.

I am so very gratified that so many Americans are supportive of what the military person is dealing with today -- back in the late sixties, it was not a nice place for the military in our country -- it was the only place I was ever spit on while in uniform.  Maybe you might not remember the black arm bands being worn by demonstrators, but I do. I also remember my first year of active duty I was placed on an Honor Guard (read: burial detail) and having carried a man who fought in the Spanish-American War to his final resting place. The only family he had was the funeral home director and my Honor Guard group. I can still see him, and it still stirs the same emotions in me when I think we were the only ones left to honor him -- but we did honor him. Did the Vietnam years leave scars - yes, but what makes up for it is knowing that our military members are being thought of well, now. Please keep doing so. You have no idea the positive impact it has on those who wear the uniform of their country.

Terry Shay, TSgt, USAF (ret)
Also an honorary 82nd Airborne Division member - given my coin by Command Sergeant Major of the 82nd back in 1986., honorary Air Force Combat Control Team member  (coin) , and also the same with the guys from "D" (coin).

God Bless America and all who protect her.


----------



## seboke

Bumpin this back up.  Lots of new members lately!!


----------



## seboke

Bumpin this up for all the recent new members...


----------



## cheyman

I'm Cheyenne. I am a former Marine Sergeant from 98-2005, 4641 Combat photographer. I was stationed at Quantico Va for 2 years & 2D MarDiv for 4 year & Deven MA, for 1 year on medical hold. I was depolyed to GITMO for Jan 2002 & then Djibouti Africa for 12 months. I was also on the USS Mt Whitney for 6 months. 

In 2002, Chesty Puller issued a female Marine to me. We've now been married for 6 years. Of course I never signed for her at supply...hehehe


----------



## photohap

USN
1983-1991

Aviation Electricians Mate

VA-46, NAS Cecil Field Florida, deployed on the USS America
Naval Station Rota Spain
VFA-37, NAS Cecil Field, deployed on the USS Forrestal and USS Kennedy


----------



## alaskatoy

Active duty AF for 17+ years, now E-7/ Master Sergeant
Been stationed at:
Lackland AFB, TX
Lowry AFB, CO
Travis AFB, CA
Elmendorf AFB, AK
Andrews AFB, MD
Eielson AFB, AK
Traveled to Italy and Antarctica too
Currently at Wright Patterson AFB, OH


----------



## sysiphus

Active duty Army, currently in the 3rd ID, 1st Brigade.

SSG Type, 1 each.

Been to many foreign lands:  Iraq, Okinawa, California, Korea


----------



## Dutch

Seboke, This thread kind of has a life of it's own now-8 pages long!! No need to "bump" this thread anymore; this thread now has *sticky* status.


----------



## 1894

Up to nine now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , It's easy to just check the new posts ( there are a lot of them ) or search for specific meat cuts and the how-to's.
 I don't see a problem with an occasional bump just to keep this thread where new folks can see it and post to it.


----------



## babyback

U.S. Army Infantry 92 - 94
2nd ID, 1-506th IR (Scouts) - Camp Greaves, Korea
82nd AD, 2-505th PIR - Ft. Bragg, NC
Honorable Discharge


----------



## seboke

A big bunker full of thanks Dutch!


----------



## nkobswp

I would have served but was medically unable.  But I did marry an Army brat.  My sister's husband is retired Air Force, his #1 son is retired CSM ( both of his sons are active Army,  his #1 daughter is ex-Army serving in the Justice Department, as is her husband, #2 daughter is retired Air Force (her son is active the Air Force).  My wife's father was 28 years Army, I'm #1 s-i-l, #2 is retired Navy, #3 is retired Marine GS, #4 is retired Army DI.  Her only brother was retired Navy.  Along with these great guys, my only uncle was Airforce.  There were many more active military folks on both sides of our families.  As an over the road truck drive, I often happen to stop at a place where there are military folk dining.  By way of saying "Thank you" I like to pay their tab anonymously.  My little way of say "Thank you so much for what you have done and what you are doing.  Beau in Texas  

ps  thank you all for your service, past, present and future!


----------



## curious aardvark

I guess the obvious question (lol) did you all take up the smoke when they took your big pyro toys away - or before ? 
;-)


----------



## roo-b-q'n

US Navy 1985-1989
Presidential Honor Guard Washington DC 86-88
Hospital Corpsman NAS Memphis 88-89


----------



## helljack6

US Army
Judge Advocate General's Corp
1993 - 2003 Active Duty
2006 - Present Nebraska National Guard
1CD, 4ID, III Corps Fort Hood, TX
164th ATC, Yongson, Korea
1/210 AVN BN, Fort Rucker, Alabama
2006 - 2007, 734th Trans Battalion, Camp Anaconda, Iraq
Presently AASF #1 Facility IT, Lincoln, NE


----------



## abelman

Here's a thread I posted that dove tails with this one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=21650


----------



## venture

US Army 69-71
Fort Sam Houston - Surgeon General's Corps
Vietnam - 18th MP Brigade
E-5

We were lucky to have a grill, let alone smoke.  LOL

Vets serve and so does their entire family!

Our service never ends, and we are proud of that!


----------



## walking dude

spam reported


----------



## lakeman

retired Navy not to say i'm old but everything i worked on is also RETIRED. with exception ch-53. not to far away i guess. now work on aircraft for the navy in pensacola fl.


----------



## shellbellc

For those military types, check out this link below.  There are now web sites for USMC, Army, Navy, & Air Force.  I've been going to the USMC one now for some three years.  I have found four women that I was in boot camp with!  I don't know you realize how few and far between that would be for women in the Corps!  Anyway it's a good way to post where you've been, they have search engines to look for others that were also stationed there at the same time!  You can do a basic sign up for nothing, obviously there are enhancements for paying.   

http://togetherweserved.com/

Once at the main page just choose which branch you were in!


----------



## tombob8

I did two tours in Iraq while in the Army. During the second tour I made a few connections with some of the flight crew who did med evac transports back to Landstuhl, DE.... I would have my friends or other folks from rear D pick up supplies and drop them off back at the flight line at Ramstein, DE with the med evac crew and a day later we had meat back in Iraq. We made a grill out of an old air compressor..... Made a lot of people happy with all that BBQ, even worked a deal with SF for myself and a couple of my soldiers to go out and use their range when we wanted and get slushies from their chaplins office in exchange for getting them some ribs and brats.


----------



## killbuck

USMC 1961 - 1967 
Fleet Marine Force the entire time.

Nice to be here and meet you all.

Carry On!


----------



## slanted88

Me....USAF active duty August 72 to Sep 92. #1 son Army Nat Guard 6 yrs. got out, thank God. He was 11 Bravo ground pounder. #2 son USAF active duty 4 yrs. got out. He is now in the Air Force reserve flight engineer, currently deployed. We are all Airframe & Powerplant mechanics working at the Destin airport.


----------



## frybob

I servd in the Army from 1980 to 1983. Spent my entire enlistment at Fort Carson Co.


----------



## two-eyes-up

USN 1960--1964   
Anacostia Navel Air Station,Washington,D.C.
USS Talahatchie County  Naples,Italy
I was a fire-fighter at both stations


----------



## yeldak

US Navy EN1 99-present
00-01 USS Harpers Ferry LSD 46
01-05 USS Tortuga LSD 46
05-08 EOD Mobile Unit 2
08-2011 EOD Expeditionary Support Unit 2 (LCU-1647)

I've done a bunch of deployments, 2 of them in Iraq. My last one as an EOD driver. Being EOD we would get the confiscated weapons. Which we would redistribute to Blackwater, units that worked with the Iraqi army, etc... this earned me lots and lots of things to cook on the grill. Our fave being ribeyes and lobster tails. I also had some locals get me a whole lamb once. here's the pics of my deployment grill I slapped together with some of the Army motor pool guys

Here's our Plasma



*Our "Backyard"*





Firepit in the "backyard"


*The grill we concocted*




*HEHEHEHE.... gotta have essentials for an Iraq Deployment*


*The Lamb that was oh so tasty*


----------



## davidmcg

Air Force Security Spe******t


----------



## jay

ARMY: 96-00
11B3O.
AIB
Airborne
Air Assault
Pathfinder
Good Times, learned a lot. Thanks for college!
Everyday I think about the men on the frontlines in Iraq and Afghanistan. Your coming home soon.... Have brisket on me when you do!


----------



## smokingnd

15 years in the Army Reserve one tour in Iraq 2005-2006 with 3rd ID 2nd Brigade, currently ful time with the North Dakota Air National Guard, Security Forces


----------



## roksmith

USAF 1989-2002
Homestead AFB FL (Desert Shield/Storm)
Shaw AFB SC
Keesler AFB MS
Ft. Gordon GA


----------



## bubba_ earl & leroy

Enlisted in the South Carolina Army National Guard at 17 years old, as a pvt. retired in june of 91, with 37 yrs, 11 mo, and 19 days, as a COL. have had several tours of active duty and been deployed many times. I served as a rifleman in a rifle squad, squad leader, platoon leader, company commander, Bn. S-3 and Bn commander of a Mech Inf Bn. I would not trade what I did with anyone. the last 27 years of my service was active full time. I am truly greatful to all those who have served and are still serving today and am very proud to have been a small part of what makes this country great.


----------



## southoksmoker

Sept. 1966 - Born at Beale A.F.B.
1969 -1984 Bounced around globe with family
1988 - Enlisted in US Navy
1989 - Assigned to VF-142 Ghostriders(F-14 squadron), Virginia Beach
USS Dwight D. Eisenhower CVN-69
First at-sea sailor to make PC quals with an F-14B
Operation Desert Shield
Present in Berlin Germany when the Soviets said their final farewells
Order of the Blue Nose
Shellback
Suez Safari
Plankowner USS George Washington CVN-73
Joint Intel Center Pacific, Pearl Harbor, Hawaii


----------



## graybeard

US Army 69-71
25th Infantry-Air Cavalry
Helicopter Unit
Viet Nam-Cambodia

beard


----------



## chopper

I'm a serving member of the Canadian Armed Forces, 1988 - present
Currently posted to Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
Deployments - Afghanistan x 2


----------



## bigbaldbbq

USN 1990 - 94
IC3(SS)

USS George C. Marshal SSBN-654 Gold and Blue Crews and Decom Plank owner
USS Annapolis - SSN-760


----------



## swinging meat

U.S. Army 1995 - 2003
Airborne
Jumpmaster
Ranger
Germany, Bosnia, Saudi, Ft. Bragg, D.A. select recruter (but dont tell anybody) 

Thanks to all that have served, I would still be in if I did not blow out my knees. God bless all the men and women currently fighting for our country


----------



## arron

U.S Air Force 2005-current
Charleston AFB SC
Incirlik AB Turkey
Al Udeid AB Qatar
Orders to Yokota AB Japan-leaving in July


----------



## cman95

101st
Nam 69-70


----------



## zopi

Been active Navy for 18 years...Currently serving aboard USS Monterey (CG-61) and looking forward to retiring the first time in a couple years.


----------



## porklvr

Just ETSd in March after almost 8 years in the Army.  Loved it....miss it.  Never been over seas, was in GA, TX and MD.


----------



## ravenclan

stationed in Kaiserslautern Germany 41st Ord Co. 1985 to 1987

stationed in Fort Benning 608th Ord Co 1987 to 1989

best time i had was in Germany made some really good friends.


----------



## rickw

USN NMCB 133 from 1976-1980, went to Rota Spain, Roosevelt Roads PR, and Diego Garcia. Home station in Gulfport Ms.


----------



## meat hunter

US Army. 1985-1990.
USASCH. United Stated Army Support Command Hawaii. 
(Airfield Operations, ATC,  Personal driver for Post Commander)

25th Infantry Division, Sholfield Barracks, HHC Aviation Brigade. 
(Airfield Operations)

WBAMC. William Beaumont Army Medical Center/Fort Bliss. 
(Behavioral Science Spec)

2 years post service working with military dependents in Drug/Alcohol, Mental Health Civilian Sector, WBAMC.

Absolutely the best times of my life where those spent in the service. Miss it everyday.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

U.S. Army 89 to 07
Military Intelligence
98G-German/Spanish
Operation Desert Shield/Storm-1st Infantry Division/1st Cavalry Division
Operation Joint Endeavor-Bosnia/Hungary-M.I. Batallion-Low Intensity
Operation Restore/Uphold Democracy/Haiti-M.I. Batallion-Low Intensity


----------



## sawyerrt10

USAF Security Police 1985-2005
Aviano Air base, Italy
Rhein-Main Air Base, Germany
Malmstrom Air Force Base, Montana
Cannon Air Force Base, New Mexico
Shaw Air Force Base, South Carolina
Deployed to Turkey,Kuwait and Iraq


----------



## stircrazy

Canadian Navy.  Marine Engineer (about the same level as E7/E8) just retired this last fall after 20 years.  at least there is one other Canuck on this post haha.

Steve


----------



## rdknb

Retired Army Here


----------



## Bearcarver

US Army 3 years----- 5-68 to 5-71
Ft Bragg
Ft Monmouth
Ft Dix
Ft Gordon
Vietnam
Schoefield Barracks
Ft Hood

Field Wireman, Telephone Pole Lineman, Artillery Repair

Berm Rat in Dong Tam, RVN---1969
Dong Tam was near My Tho, in the Mekong Delta

Bearcarver


----------



## nwdave

US Navy 1963-1967  5 combat tours Republic of VNM, 
USAF 1971-1987, Luke AFB,AZ // Campion AFS, AK //  Weirhof Germany // Mt. Hebo AFS, OR //  McChord AFB, WA // Rockville AFS, Iceland //  Final assignment  US Space Command Plank Owner Cheyenne Mountain Complex and Peterson AFB, CO.  Retired MSgt 1987.


----------



## mojo

USMC
1975-79
1st Bat - 4th 
0331
Proud to have served with our beloved Corps

Ohhhh  Rahhhh

Mojo


----------



## pit 4 brains

USMC Cpl 1991-1996
29 Stumps
Camp Pendleton, ORH
MCAS Futenma, Okinawa 
MCAS Yuma, Az

AZ Air National Guard since 1999, dual status technician since 2001
OAF, ONA, OIF, OEF
Qatar
Turkey
Spain
Germany
England
Norway


----------



## davet54

Retired from Navy, Naval Aviation.  
1972 - 1994
Tonkin Gulf Vietnam 74-76 we flew support for evacuation
Desert Shield/Storm
Was on Enterprise, Independance, Carl Vinson (Maiden Cruise), Midway.
Also was at NAS Miramar, NAS North Island, NAS Whidbey Island, NAF Atsugi Japan, NAF El Centro.
Worked as Civilian for NAF El Centro, Marine Corps Barstow CA, now at Ft Leavenworth, KS.


----------



## bigdan

USN 1996-2000 Attached to VAW-126 Early Airborne Warning Squadron.


----------



## Top2MP

Retired US Army '67 to '91
Ft Bliss, Tx, Korea, Brooklyn, NY, Taiwan, Ft McClellan, Al, Germany, Ft Polk, La, Korea, Ft McClellan.

Being in the military wasn't that great until President Reagan, but I still loved every minute of it.

Thanks to all those past and present and their families.  For those deployed, come home safe!


----------



## denver dave

Vietnam Vet and damn proud of it


----------



## chainsaw

USN 1971-1999 active & reserve retired HMC/FMF Chief Petty Officer field corpsman with Marines-
Oakland Naval Hospital
Okinawa Japan one year-
did four month cold weather package Mt. Fuji Japan 1974
Training missions-
Echo Co. 2/24 4th Mar Div company corpsman, 
Des Moines, Ia (20 years)
Pendelton many times
Camp LeJune several training missions, & with Recon mobilization support for Beruit 1983
Bridgeport Ca. rock package (mountain warfare school)
Norway
Ft. Carson Co. rock package
Ft Riley Ks many times
Ft, McCoy Wis. many, many times winter & summer
29 Palms every third year
Richard Gebaur AFB 9th Marines regimantal CPO
Deset Shield/Storm 1990-91 II MEF

Thanks for asking
sorry no smoking photos

C.A. Koopman
HMC/FMF USN/R (ret.)


----------



## shakyspillcus

Joined the Tennessee National Guard 1985
76W Fuel spc. got tired of smelling like mogas and diesel switched to M110A2 8" howitzer SP (talk louder, ears are ringing)
C Btry 1/181st FABN TNARNG
Desert Shield/Storm
When they retired the 8" I switched to M1IP up to A1 in the 278th ACR (don't jump ditches like they do on the commercial unless you want to change out torsion bars) 

Missed my redlegs and went back to M109 Paladin. (ears no longer ringing..now there is blissful silence)

2002 knee injury ended my career. 18.5 years


----------



## abokol

82d Airborne Div
HHC 1/325 AIR
93 - 96


----------



## rivet

Hey there...go FALCONS! 4/325 here, '89-'92. LRSD 7th prior to that.


----------



## glenn t

1990 to 2000
USS HALEAKALA (AE 25) for the first party in the gulf
MCCES at MCAGCC Twentynine Palms
Portsmouth Naval Hospital
Bethesda Naval hospital
After getting off Active Duty I did a year of Reserve drilling in El Paso, TX


----------



## glenn t

I was a squid at the Stumps from 92-95.  I actually loved it.  I would go back with the Marines in a heartbeat.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I had a drawer fall on my big toe when I was there and it turned purple and swelled up like a big turnip. A Corpsman at sickbay wanted to put a red-hot paperclip through the top of the nail to relieve pressure. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There wasn't enough people in the clinic that day to hold me down for the procedure so I walked away and dealt with the pain and subsequent toenail loss instead.. 
I wonder if that was you...
I always loved the Corpsmen.. They bring 8 bandages and 200 rubbers on every TAD.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Gotta keep the Marines and the bar girls safe...

Semper Fi my friend..


----------



## glenn t

I wasn't a Corpsman or medical.  I was the other kind of squid.  I was the Chaplain at MCCES.
But speaking from personal experience the red hot paperclip does work.
Semper Fi


----------



## badfrog

Army enlisted basic at ft Jackson Tank Hill '86 
Combat medic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ft Sam Houston
ROTC Cal State commissioned in 90; "Clank Clank, I'm a tank" Armor School at Ft Knox 91










  Got out as a Captain in 97.


----------



## fstrbz

US NAVY 91-97
E5 Nuclear Machinist Mate
U.S.S. Virginia CGN-38 Guided Missile Cruiser
U.S.S. Theodore Roosevelt CVN-71 Carrier


----------



## hookup

Thank you all for serving!


----------



## mco

US Navy Jan 66 to Dec 69
2nd class diver on The USS Preserver ARS8  salvage ship out of Little Creek, Va. Spent the winters in  the Caribbean looking for conks and pulling targets.Kinda like McHales navy.
Plank owner USS John F Kennedy Cva 67,made a med cruise, even took leave while in Europe.
Shell Back, EN3


----------



## denver dave

US Navy 69-75. Vietnam tours with VF 24 fighter squadron on the Hancock (CVA-19) Loved every minute of it.
For all of you active duty guys
Thank you for serving.


----------



## mr500

US Army
SPEC 4
Track/Truck Mechanic
1987-1991 Ft. Bliss TX; Ft. Knox, KY; Camp Howze Korea
Germany 1988 Reforger; Desert Shield/Storm 1990 & 91; Korea 1989-90;


----------



## daniel1981

USAF
2003-2009
F.E. Warren Air Force Base
Security Forces
E-5


----------



## leosmith78

I'm an Air Force vet. Two tours in Iraq. one in Korea. I got out in 2007.


----------



## coffee_junkie

Never have served, and only within the last 15-18 years have I learned that we need men and women like you all, God bless you, God bless America, and thank you tremendously for your service to this country!


----------



## insanity2

Aviation Boatswain's Mate Handler / Flight Deck Warrior 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Crash and Salvage
1995-1999 Commissioned USS John C Stennis CVN-74

ATOC/Command Post Duty Officer
1999-2002 Naval Station Rota, Spain

Crash and Salvage LPO
2002-2006 USS Abraham Lincoln CVN-72

ATOC/Command Post Duty Officer/Fire Dept
2006-2009 Naval Station Rota, Spain

Crash and Salvage LPO
2006-Present USS Harry S. Truman CVN-75....4.5 years to go!


----------



## campinjunky

USAF Here,

1981 - 2007 (Wow did that ever go fast)

1981 - 1992: WCS troop (airborn radar technician) keeping F-4G Wild Weasles and F-4E Phantoms repaired 
- Spangdahlem AB GE 52nd Component Repair Sq 82-84
- Moody AFB 347 Component Repair Sq 84-88
- Spangdahlem AB GE 81st Aircraft Gereneration Sq 88-92

1992 - 2007: Air Traffic Control Radar Spe******t
- Elsworth AFB 28th Communications Sq 92-96
- Robins AFB 5th Combat Communications Group 96-07

More TDYs than I can remember, DESERT SHIELD, DESERT STORM, OEF, OIF, JOINT FORGE, KFOR.  Iraq, Afghanistan, Uzbekistan, etc, etc, etc.

Currently Civil Service working for the Air Force repairing electronics

-rog


----------



## schmedleyp

Looks like a nice thread to revive!

I am retired United States Air Force, stationed at Eddies airplane Patch, Cali. (Edwards AFB)

Hill AFB, UT.

Chanute AFB, IL Instructor

Bitburg AB, Germany

Ramstein AB, Germany.

I was always the guy the squadron would goto on the burger burns and the steak fries

you know the poor Schmedley who got to stand over the fire and drink beer!!!!

That's how I cot my Handle (Schmedleyp).

Anyone out there remember Schwankbratten sandwhiches in Germany.

Marinated pork on a hard roll, with hot mustard.

I sure do!! and an ice cold Bitburger pills.........oh my!

sorry, got lost in my own head.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

I'm the son of a Vietnam era marine.  I've never served, but I've had the honor of representing a few veterans who were the guys out there taking fire to protect the rights I get to talk about when I'm sitting in my climate controlled office or court room.  

Thank you all for your service.


----------



## hogrider47

USAF TAC  1966-1970 SSGT  Amarillo Tx,Chanute Ill,Langley,McConnell Ks, Korat Thailand, Sumpter SC We have a great bunch of men on here Thanks to all


----------



## jcurrier

Loring AFB! Thats near me- have done lots of work there since it was turned over to the LDA. 

Thanks for your service!


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks for reviving this thread Marty! I didn't even know it was on here. It's great reading about where everyone's been and what they've done!

Thank You Everyone who has served in ALL of our Military!!!


----------



## schmedleyp

S2K9K said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread Marty! I didn't even know it was on here. It's great reading about where everyone's been and what they've done!
> 
> Thank You Everyone who has served in ALL of our Military!!!


I agree, I've gone back several years on this thread and it's very interesting.

proud to be military!


----------



## pit of despair

US Navy 1980-2001 Retired

Naval Special Warfare Group


----------



## smokinhusker

Many thanks to all those that have served!

Although I was never AD, I was an AD Army wife and an Army Mom for over 25 years, having 2 ex husbands that served and oldest son.

I started and headed the Family Support Groups in Colorado Springs, Montrose and Pittsburgh Recruiting; Army Family Team Building Master Trainer.

Stationed at Fort Gordon, GA, Fort Sam Houston, TX, Schofield Barracks, HI, Johnston Atoll, Fort Carson, CO, Denver Recruiting Battalion - Colorado Springs and Montrose Recruiting Stations, Pittsburgh Recruiting Battalion - North Hills Recruiting Station.


----------



## schmedleyp

God bless the military wife!







  LOL on the Icon!


----------



## hooligan8403

USAF AD 2010-Present

Lackland AFB 326 TRS

Keesler AFB 338 TRS

Maxwell AFB HQAU/PATM


----------



## schmedleyp

thanks for your service and hang in there, that retirement card is well worth the wait.


----------



## 42wla

schmedleyp said:


> Anyone out there remember Schwankbratten sandwhiches in Germany.
> 
> Marinated pork on a hard roll, with hot mustard.
> 
> I sure do!! and an ice cold Bitburger pills.........oh my!
> 
> sorry, got lost in my own head.


I'm Retired USAF too. 1984-2008 I was a Security Policeman.

I was looking for this recipe the other day and found this on the Commissary Website.

http://www.commissaries.com/kays_kitchen/recipes/main_courses/schwenk_steaks.cfm

I have not made it yet but I will soon.


----------



## schmedleyp

42WLA said:


> I'm Retired USAF too. 1984-2008 I was a Security Policeman.
> 
> I was looking for this recipe the other day and found this on the Commissary Website.
> 
> http://www.commissaries.com/kays_kitchen/recipes/main_courses/schwenk_steaks.cfm
> 
> I have not made it yet but I will soon.


Thanks, I just use a pork loin cut into 1 inch chops, a buttload of onions, throw them into a 1 gallon ziplock bag,

couple TBLS each of salt, pepper, paprika and onion power and throw them into the refrig for about 5 days and grill them!

Hard roll and mustard, Done


----------



## katfacer

This is an awesome thread!

I was in the Navy from 1996 - 2007. I served as a Nuke on board the USS ENTERPRISE from 98 - 03, then I was stationed in San Diego at SIMA (later SWRMC) until I was given a medical discharge in March 07. Word of advice, try to not get stuck in a reactor compartment for 8 hours, shut down / cooled down or not! I think I was the smoking meat that day!

Best part of the Navy was that I met my wife on the ENTERPRISE. She is getting retired this December (the ship, not the wife) and I am trying to go see her one last time!


----------



## dauntless

2001-Present - First Class Electronics Technician (Communications)

USS Houston SSN 713, USS Chicago SSN 721, USS Virginia SSN 774

Guam, Hawaii, Washington State, and Currently in Groton, CT

Been to about thirteen countries for various reasons.


----------



## savannahsmoker

US Army Retired after over 35 years in Army Aviation as a pilot, test pilot and aircraft maintenance manager.


----------



## thomas phillips

Interior Communications Electrician

Petty Officer First Class

United States Navy

1999-2009

I was stationed in San Diego my whole career, met my wife while in the navy. She was also navy. Served on a spruance class destroyer (DD 973 USS John Young) and a guided missile cruiser (CG 57 USS Lake Champlain)


----------



## ptpalms

MOARNG 

SSG

HHB 1/129th FA

18 1/2 yrs so far, getting ready to sign up for 3 more.

'05 Katrina

'06-'08 Kabul Afghanistan

'11 State SED for the floods 

Currently 74D Battalion CBRN NCO, but I'm actually acting NCOIC of the S3 shop

Spent the first 15yrs 13B on the gun lines.  

King of Battle!


----------



## bwillz1986

August 2005 enlisted in us army
Sept 06 to oct 07 ramadi iraq 21b route clearance for the marines
Present us army reserves 74d cbrn nco
Great thread thanks


----------



## bbq1950

Glad to see all you veterans here.
US Army SGM Retired. 
1971 to 1977
1982 to 2002
Now a Veterans Service Officer helping veterans with VA benefits.
Smoke On !


----------



## venture

Good to see you here, SMAJ!

Thank you for your ongoing service to our veterans!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jswatson0917

Just a Bubblehead out of CT here


----------



## lee-warren

Greetings from the UK, as for myself, I'm an ex Infanteer. I joined in the regular Army in 1996 and have had the pleasure of serving in:

Northern Ireland, three tours. 
Sierra Leone. 
Kosovo. 
Iraq. 

I'm now a Close Protection Officer working the circuit in Afghanistan and have spent the last five years here. 

Well as I'm new to this forum I'd better go and report to roll call, introduce myself and my future plans to build a brick BBQ, rotisserie, smoker and pizza oven. To date any and all information I've collated about my build has been via this site, without a doubt the most informative and friendly forum I've ever come across. 

Many thanks gents, not only for your time served but the information provided here.


----------



## homesteader

Retired U.S. Air Force - 26 years acive duty 1981-2007. 
Lubbock, TX, Wiesbaden, GE, San Antonio, TX, Alamogordo, NM, Fairborn, OH. 
High Altitude Airdrop Mission Team, Aircrew Training Instructor


----------



## allen

20yrs+7mos. in the Air Natl. Guards 185th,ARW, Civil Engineer as an Construction Equipment Operator. I enjoyed my time in but when the fun stopped it was time to leave.I sure do miss the Deployments and the people I worked with.


----------



## rdsxfn524

why africa, take care of rebel armies?


----------



## cpl0313

Add one more Jarhead to the list!
Corporal 
1989-2004 1st Radio Battalion C Co. ( were more than a bunch of freqs and prcs!)
2621/ 0313 manual morse intercept and LAV crewman 
I was the VC for one of six MEWSS vehicles in the USMC. 
Desert Shield/Storm


----------



## diamondmarco

USAF,Msgt,retired after 20 years.

Nuclear weapons

Spent my 20 in Germany (German Airbase)(non U.S.) and Italy (Italian Airbase) from 67 to 87.

Then after retiring returned to Southern Germany and lived there for another 25 years.

Now residing in East Texas.

What a ride....


----------



## cdn offroader

Canadian Forces, Communications System Tech, currently working as a training Sgt at the comms school
14 years and counting, 3 tours Khandahar, 1 tour Bosnia
Nice to see this thread

Got the good fortune to work with a supply guy who had access to some beef tenderloin. Nothing fancy just some Montreal steak spice seared over charcoal, and washed down with near-beer. Maybe the best steak I ever ate.













beef.jpg



__ cdn offroader
__ May 9, 2014


----------



## pitmasternate

Cruise Missile Maintainer, been at barksdale since 2011

1 tour as force protection in kyrgyzstan

spent alot of time at petes!


----------



## osprey2

Hi all, another from the UK.

Royal Air Force 12 years, MOD 10 years. Worked my way up from aircraft tech to maintenance controller. Worked on Hercules, then a posting to RafG, F16, Mirage, Tornado, Phantom, Alpha Jet, Helicopters and civil aircraft. Last move was Hawk trainer, and Red Arrow deep maintenance !


----------



## smokintexas88

Just want to thank you so much for everything you guys have done for me and my family and country!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 You guys are the real super heroes of the world. I am a military brat growing up over seas most of my life, tried to join but nobody would take me with hardware in my hips(oh well, many other ways i can help) but once again thank you so so much we could not ask for a greater sacrifice for our country!!!! You are welcome at my house for B.B.Q., a beer or what ever any time!!


----------



## bobrap

USAF "1970-92" Air Traffic Controller  (Still crazy after all these years! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## fwismoker

We didn't do much BBQing punching holes under the ocean.   I was lucky to look through the periscope to peak at sunlight.


----------



## frosty

Thanks for the service Ladies and Gents, both foreign and domestic!  Our world would be worse off without you, and your families service on our behalf!!

Good luck and God Bless you all.


----------



## eman

A salute to the Devil Dogs!

WARNING! Live combat footage, may not be suitable for civilians.


----------



## foamheart

Oorah Eman!


----------



## leosmith78

Active Duty USAF 1998-2007

Computer Maintenance/Intelligence

Two tours in Iraq, one in Korea


----------



## cinnamonkc

Make sure you send pics as you get them built!!


----------



## nicjam

USN ABH1 Launch and recovery of aircraft, vertical replenishment... USS Kitty Hawk CV63  Yokosuka Japan.Sadly she is now decommissioned. Kitty Hawk was the last conventional powered aircraft carrier.Got out '09  and miss it but I got a family.


----------



## padronman

USN FC1 (SW) 

16 inch Guns on USS New Jersey BB-62

Tomahawk Missiles on Various asundry CG's

Decommissioned the USS New Jersey BB-62 and the USS England CG-22

Got out in 1996 and did Desert Storm in the Gulf

Miss it as well but have a wonderful wife and 2 beautiful kids to be with!!!

Thank you too ALL who served

Scott


----------



## shrekastac

USAF '01-'05
Bomber Avionics, Instrument and Flight Controls Journeyman. 
SSgt(sel) Ellsworth AFB, SD

USN '07- Present
Operations Specialist First Class
(Surface Warfare/Air Warfare)
VFC-12 2007
USS G.H.W. Bush (CVN-77) '08-'13
CSCS Det East '13 - Present

Thanks to all who served at anytime and theater both home and abroad.


----------



## bobank03

I spent 23 years in the service, one branch or another and retired in 2002

1978-1982

Ft. Campbell, Ky

101st Infantry Division Military Police

553rd military Police

1982-1985

Germany

3rd Infantry Division Military Police (Mechanized) Fulda Gap. 

1985-1991 Boston MA 

26th Infantry Division Military Police 

1991-1995- US Air National Guard Communications Squadron

1995-2002 Hanscom AFB 66th Security Forces Squadron- Operation Enduring Freedom. (USAF Reserve).

We cooked a lot of our own grub over the years and if I ever find any decent pics, I will post one up here. 

Thoughts and prayers to our men and women continuing their service to our great country!


----------



## jmgreen

U.S. Army
1971 -1972
Fort Bragg, NC
Made some close friends but happy to get out.


----------



## bbhzx12

Not a vet, but I always fly the flag at my house.
Thank you all for your service!


----------



## shrekastac

Bbhzx12 thanks for the support! Stay Smokey my friends.


----------



## no quarter bbq

Active duty Coast Guard BMC of 23 years.  Looking at retirement next year with 24 big ones!  Thanks for your service and support!

CG Yard Baltimore MD

CG Station Hatteras Inlet NC

CG Station Ocracoke NC

USCGC Forward Portsmouth VA

USCG Aids to Navigation Team Hampton Roads VA

Boat Forces Center Coxswain "C" School Instructor Yorktown VA

USCGC Midgett Seattle WA

ATGPNW Everett WA

Semper Paratus


----------



## afgoalie

IMG_20141122_185407.jpg



__ afgoalie
__ Dec 3, 2014





I retired from the Air Force after 22 years.  462x0 or 2W1x0 depending on how old you are.  Now I'm in culinary school with plans to open up my own BBQ concession trailer.  

I've also tried a couple sanctioned BBQ competitions.  Placed 4th in brisket both times and one of those cookoffs had 120 teams.  Also pulled 8th in chicken, 5th in ribs and 2nd in beans.  Pretty good for a newby.


----------



## bubbastump

ABF2 Stump

USS Tarawa LHA-1

Aug 92-Aug 96

CVNE 0366

Reserve unit

96-2000


----------



## diamondmarco

Cool. Retired 463x0 here, also living in Texas now.  Good luck on your new venture!


----------



## hamrhead1971

HQ Co 184th Trans Bde
MS ARNG 
1989-1993

162nd MP Co
MS ARNG 
1993-1997


----------



## fished

US Air Force 78-98

Eilison AFB Alaska

Germany, Iceland, Spain and about five state side bases.

Retired living in Texas also


----------

